# Documentários a não perder...



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2007 às 22:24)

*A CORRENTE DO GOLFO E A NOVA IDADE DO GELO  *
Documentários  
*«GULF STREAM UN FLEUVE SOUS LA MER» 
* 

*Será que vamos enfrentar uma catástrofe se a corrente do Golfo parar? *


Será que Dublin vai ter um clima como Spitzberg e Londres como a Sibéria? Será que vamos enfrentar uma catástrofe se a corrente do Golfo parar? Uma coisa aprendemos recentemente sobre o clima: as mudanças climáticas não são necessariamente suaves, graduais e previsíveis mas sim, grandes, abruptas e imprevisíveis. Um acidente no sistema climático pode ser comparado a um acidente numa estação nuclear!... 

A não perder amanha às 23:40 na RTP 2


----------



## Minho (28 Mar 2007 às 22:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *A CORRENTE DO GOLFO E A NOVA IDADE DO GELO  *
> Documentários
> *«GULF STREAM UN FLEUVE SOUS LA MER»
> *
> ...



Interessante! Vou fazer os possíveis para ver


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 23:03)

Minho disse:


> Interessante! Vou fazer os possíveis para ver



 fixe !


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 23:30)

Vou já meter na minha agenda   

Agora a sério vai ser fixe mas no canal de história é melhor 

Megadesastres: Prontos para uma próxima glaciação?

Quinta-feira 29 de Março
16:00h 

Sexta-feira 30 de Março
00:00h , 08:00h


----------



## Fil (29 Mar 2007 às 00:44)

Que luxo, não posso perder! E depois ainda dizem que só dá documentários sobre o aquecimento!


----------



## rossby (30 Mar 2007 às 00:24)

Fil disse:


> Que luxo, não posso perder! E depois ainda dizem que só dá documentários sobre o aquecimento!



Gostei Mais uma teoria Venham mais


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2007 às 00:29)

Bah aquilo virou-se como de costume para a teoria do CO2    lá vem as culpas para cima do cidadão comum que tem mão nas industrias petroliferas  

Bem o frio lá aparecerá e não vai ser daqui a 100 anos de certeza mas enfim cada um diz o disparate que quer...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Mar 2007 às 00:54)

Gostei de ambos os documentários... Visaram as mesmas previsões! *Frio, frio, mais frio...* Mas com modelos muito assustadores!  Não sei se são exagerados, mas em boa verdade vos digo, a ser verdade ainda bem que daqui a 100 anos já cá não estou!* Eu sempre disse que não acreditava que este planeta se deixasse dominar (ou não) tão facilmente, tinha que haver um mecanismo para nivelar estas situações!*Contudo já não sei se odeio a corrente do Golfo, afinal é responsável pela relativa estabilidade climática mundial, sim é verdade torna este cantinho chato e monótono mas pelos visto é melhor assim!

2 anos consecutivos com neve em Lx será algum sinal de mudança???
Mas também é verdade que foi o 1º ano na minha vida em que não houve acumulação na minha terra, onde é habitual...

Não sei o que pensar... Mas que algo está a acontecer... lá isso está!


----------



## Mago (30 Mar 2007 às 00:57)

Ola
Bem o programa foi interessante mas ao mesmo tempo não trouxe nada de novo mais um saco de cenários hipotéticos e se calhar pouco prováveis.

Já há tempos vi um parecido mas era sobre o aquecimento, começam a ser meios repetitivos na maneira como apresentam as coisas.

No entanto é sempre interessante ver , valeu a pena vir mais cedo para casa .


----------



## Fil (31 Mar 2007 às 00:23)

Eu não vi, esqueci-me completamente


----------



## Minho (31 Mar 2007 às 12:24)

Vi, e é mais um programa  que acusa o ser humano do causador do aquecimento global.... Tenta assustar-nos de outra maneira, em vez de vagas de calor, vêm vagas de frio. 
Achei curioso como alguns dos intervenientes do programa deram como cenários o pior cenário, em caso de aumento de temperatura...
Ora aí estão duas restrições logo à partida.

É assim que funcionam estes estudos:

- Os modelos são construídos de modo a dar como outputs subidas de temperatura
- No fim escolhe-se o pior modelo ou o mais catastrófico
- Depois é só por o artigo na Science Magazine
- A seguir os gabinetes criados para o estudo do Aquecimento Global tratam de vir aos gritos para a imprensa
- A imprensa escreve tal e qual o que lhes foi dito
- A população fica assustada
- E já está!


----------



## Rog (1 Abr 2007 às 18:13)

Tive oportunidade de ver o documentário... Estes documentários acabam por provar uma única coisa... ninguem faz a mínima ideia do que vai acontecer cada um busca dados para a sua teoria. 
Alguns acredito que ficaram tão cegos e acreditam tão piamente na sua teoria que tudo são argumentos favoráveis, e isso nunca devia acontecer, a analise deve ser feita sem preconceitos à partida... uns vêem a neve a derreter, outros a aumentar. Não generalizo, porque é certo que alguns cientistas conseguem manter uma certa distância e defedem as suas posições conforme os dados que lhes são facultados...
mais calor mais frio parece lotaria... é que ainda ninguem se lembrou de criar um jogo assim, qual a temperatura média para Abril em Lisboa, vai apostas...


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 10:21)

O resumo do doc é que o Homem continua a ser o responsavel! Seja pro aquecimento, seja pro arrefecimento! 

*Amanha (dia 3) vai passar outro doc sobre "a verdadeira história dos furacões". é na rtp 2 às 21h15*


----------



## mocha (2 Abr 2007 às 10:44)

eppa, quero ver isso


----------



## Senador (2 Abr 2007 às 12:46)

Gravado na RTP2 dia 29/3/2007 

Legendado em Português. 

Será que vamos enfrentar uma catástrofe se a corrente do Golfo parar? 

Será que Dublin vai ter um clima como Spitzberg e Londres como a Sibéria? Será que vamos enfrentar uma catástrofe se a corrente do Golfo parar? Uma coisa aprendemos recentemente sobre o clima: as mudanças climáticas não são necessariamente suaves, graduais e previsíveis mas sim, grandes, abruptas e imprevisíveis. Um acidente no sistema climático pode ser comparado a um acidente numa estação nuclear!... 

Realização: Stephan Poulle et Nicolas Kutsikas 

Ficheiro : 605 MB, duração 0:51:31, AVI, 1 audio stream 
Video : 557 MB, 1513 Kbps, 25 fps, resolução 720*576 (4:3), XVID 
Audio : 47 MB, 128 Kbps, 48000 Hz, 2 canais, 0x55 = MPEG Layer-3, Suportado 

LINK PARA O EMULE:

A.corrente.do.Golfo.e.a.nova.idade.do.gelo.RTP2.JPL.TVRIP.avi (605 MB)


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 14:17)

Senador disse:


> [
> 
> Gravado na RTP2 dia 29/3/2007
> 
> ...



O link nao ta a funcionar!

ps: mudaste de nome (user)??? é q havia um mem,bro exactamente com o teu avatar e tb era aviador


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 15:41)

Bruno Campos disse:


> O link nao ta a funcionar!



Comigo o link está a funcionar. Tens o Emule ou outro programa de P2P instalado ?


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 16:03)

Vince disse:


> Comigo o link está a funcionar. Tens o Emule ou outro programa de P2P instalado ?



pois é esse o problema!


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 17:07)

Bruno Campos disse:


> pois é esse o problema!



Pois, tens que instalar o Emule, ou a Mula como dizem os portugueses.
http://www.emule-project.net/
O Emule é um dos muitos programas de Peer-to-peer, para quem não sabe, são redes de partilha de ficheiros, que em vez de estarem num servidor central, estão distribuidos por uma rede de utilizadores, em que cada utilizador é um ponto da rede e os ficheiros que tem são disponibilizados também aos outros.

De qualquer forma, o ficheiro está de facto referenciado na rede, mas não está disponível de momento, pois pelos vistos só o Senador o está a disponibilizar e deve ter o computador desligado.


----------



## Senador (2 Abr 2007 às 18:08)

Eu tenho o emule ligado desde a hora do almoço quando fiz este post e ainda so saquei 9 megas.. apenas 1 pessoa o deve ter e não sou eu ! :P


----------



## Bruno Campos (4 Abr 2007 às 08:34)

Alguém viu ontem o doc sobre "a verdadeira face dos furacões"?

Foi porreiro! 

Aquela equipa de cientistas que procurava colocar-se no olho do furacão só pra fazer registos, era fantástico! E haja dinheiro para ter dois Radares Doppler, ainda por cima com aquela mobilidade!  

Conclusões:
- Cada tempestade tem caracteristicas próprias, e o seu comportamento (Direcção/Intensidade) é dificil de prever! COntudo, as previsões são cada vez mais fiáveis!
- As paredes do olho do furacão são o local com o potencial mais destrutivo, registando-se rajadas localizadas do tipo Downburst, que são capazes de destruir várias estruturas, em enquanto que outras podem "sobreviver"
- Um alerta dado com alguma antecipação permite salvar muitas vidas.

Sobre o crescente numero de furacões (pelo menos naquele ano foi superior à média) gostei do modo como se referiram ao homem e ao aquecimento global! Não afirmaram que isto é tudo culpa do homem etc e tal!!!


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 16:46)

Para quem não viu, e tiver oportunidade, repete hoje pelas 17h05 esse documentário sobre os furacões na RTP2.


----------



## mocha (4 Abr 2007 às 17:04)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Para quem não viu, e tiver oportunidade, repete hoje pelas 17h05 esse documentário sobre os furacões na RTP2.



infelizmente, nao vi (esqueci me)
shame on me  
e deve de tar a acomeçar agora e eu no trabalho


----------

